# Finally ND Grads with a holder.....Result?



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

Went chasing the Sunset at Loch Loriston but unfortunetally it never came to anything.

Anyway i think i am finally starting to get somewhere, pass this everyday and hoped it would have some potential....










Mike


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Good effort, but the rocks in the foreground would look much better if lit with a handheld amber gelled speedlight 

S


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

sberlyn said:


> Good effort, but the rocks in the foreground would look much better if lit with a handheld amber gelled speedlight
> 
> S


Not even sure what a amber gelled speedlight is, i do have a SB-600, is this something i can add to it?


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Of course.

Amber gels (and any other gels for that matter) are effectively coloured filters for speedlights. They warm (or cool) the light such that it can either be used to balance another light source or to provide a special effect.

Available from most camera stores & eBay.

S


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

I like the picture alot! Have fun with your new filters!


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I'd also suggest taking a step or two backwards to get the same amount of rocks in, but with more sky.

Bret


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

yep - agree with all those points, but also note that it needs to be straightened. The horizon is wonky. 

The purple sky looks impressive and I'd like to see more of that


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

sberlyn said:


> Of course.
> 
> Amber gels (and any other gels for that matter) are effectively coloured filters for speedlights. They warm (or cool) the light such that it can either be used to balance another light source or to provide a special effect.
> 
> ...


Cheers for that, i will look into that



byrnes said:


> I like the picture alot! Have fun with your new filters!


Thanks and yeah im sure i will have lots of fun.



bretti_kivi said:


> I'd also suggest taking a step or two backwards to get the same amount of rocks in, but with more sky.
> 
> Bret


There is a big flat concrete bit right before the rocks which is a bit annoying but when i get a minute i will PP and post a few more, i also have a few with 2/3rds sky showing with way more colours.


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

Well here it is, finally found a minute to remove the pylons and straighten the horizon as it was pointed out to be a little off. Due to the non straight angle at the other side of the loch it is very hard to get this straight, took a little of the sky during the straighten.

Please let me know what you think?










Mike


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

Finally managed to PP another shot from Loriston's visit last week, i actually removed / replaced parts of this along with the removal of pylons.

I hope this is not too obvious although im guessing those who know will take one look and see exactly what i have been changing?










Not so sure i like this one as much as the first but please let me know what you think.

Mike


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Horrific bit of photoshopping, but anyway, you get the idea of the amber gels!

S


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

I know nothing about photography - but I like all the pics!


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

G220 said:


> I know nothing about photography - but I like all the pics!


Cheers for the comment, dont worry i dont know much about it either :lol: Trying hard and learning slowly though


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice work Mike.

Off to look at these Gels!!!


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Been looking at Gels, this may interest people.

http://www.adidap.com/2006/09/20/free-coloured-gel-filters-for-your-speedlight-flash/

And you can get the Swatchbook here, im going to have a go.

http://www.rosco.com/uk/filters/SBRequest.asp?type=supergel

All you need then is to make a holder, i think you could make something from the item below!!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Flash-Dif...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1690|293:1|294:50


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

james_RScos said:


> Been looking at Gels, this may interest people.
> 
> http://www.adidap.com/2006/09/20/free-coloured-gel-filters-for-your-speedlight-flash/
> 
> ...


You've rumbled my supplier 

S


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

sberlyn said:


> You've rumbled my supplier
> 
> S


Google is GOD!!!

:thumb:

And what a sellection you get!!!!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Lovely photos Mike. I need one of these ND Grads. So many things you can do in photography without spending a fortune.

A little straightening tip.

If you enable the rulers in PS, you can click and drag a straight line down the image from the ruler to where you want it (in your case, the waterline). Then straighten to that.

Apologies if Granny is now sucking eggs but it might be of use to someone.


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> Lovely photos Mike. I need one of these ND Grads. So many things you can do in photography without spending a fortune.
> 
> A little straightening tip.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the comment

For reference I bought this ND Grad kit....

http://www.teamworkphoto.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=10288

I then bought the nice and cheap Cokin P Series adapter and holder for £26, hitech holder along is about £50

Regarding the straightening I actually use the crop tool in CS4 and drag down the top line in this case to the waterline then you can simply rotate left/right to make it match the line, after that just pull the top line back up to the top of where you want to crop. Same thing basically but nice to share because it took me long enough to get anywhere in PS


----------

